# Sweaty underarms?



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

I really don tknow how else to describe it other than sweaty underarms. Maxx gets sweaty in the area that I would consider his "armpit" and its getting pretty irritated these days. He has scratched himself pretty good there and has broken the skin a litte. His nails have been trimmed and hes been checked for fleas so hes all good there. He does run, well leaps actually , a lot in tall grass, possibly that is irritating the skin? Just wondering if anyone else has noticed this and has suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Since dogs' pits don't sweat, I suspect that what you are seeing is a mild hot spot caused by a minor irritation. Try a bit of hydrocortisone cream and 25 mg of benedryl to help with the itchiness. Once Maxx stops scratching, it should clear up pretty quickly.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you, I will certainly give that a try.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Once the hydrocortisone clears it up, you might want to look at a bit of prevention. If he has run through tall grass during the day time, then dampen a washcloth with cool water and wipe him down before bed time. Make sure you wipe off his armpits.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

jld640 said:


> Once the hydrocortisone clears it up, you might want to look at a bit of prevention. If he has run through tall grass during the day time, then dampen a washcloth with cool water and wipe him down before bed time. Make sure you wipe off his armpits.


You may want to do this directly after running through said grass... Maybe get some nice hypoallergenic pet wipes to give him a once over? I agree about the hot spot though. A picture would help even more. Is it just armpits or is the belly involved too?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy gets a rash on her chest and underbelly from running in wet grass, I find a very thin film of Sudocrem helps......but my wife is always telling me never double dip into the sudocrem tub as it's unhygienic....I guess she will never know....


----------

